
Nvidia Geforce RTX 3080 Review - rdudek
https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-rtx-3080-founder-review,1.html
======
ArtWomb
Thanks for posting, review I have been waiting for ;)

3090 Specs are next gen no doubt: 8nm process gpu. 24 GB GDDR6X RAM. 19 Gbps
mem bandwidth. 8K 60 Hz HDR. 10K shader cores. 285 TFLOPS

